# New Sot-A?



## Williams512 (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a SFC from 7th group if im not mistaken come here to DLI and give an hour presentation on Sot-A and the new pipelining thats trying to be approved. I'm getting closer to graduating and moving on to Goodfellow and Airborne and I'm wondering if it has been approved and if anyone knows the new training steps for IET soldiers. Anything would help. Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice intro, welcome.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2012)

Williams512 said:


> I had a SFC from 7th group if im not mistaken come here to DLI and give an hour presentation on Sot-A and the new pipelining thats trying to be approved. I'm getting closer to graduating and moving on to Goodfellow and Airborne and I'm wondering if it has been approved and if anyone knows the new training steps for IET soldiers. Anything would help. Thanks.


 
Yep, there are quite a few people here who are familiar with it, and they might even be willing to help you out.  But if you're going to be on the site for long, you need to familiarize yourself with the site rules, starting with the requirement to start an intro thread.


----------



## Williams512 (Sep 26, 2012)

^^^ dang my bad. will do.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 26, 2012)

Williams512 said:


> I had a SFC from 7th group if im not mistaken come here to DLI and give an hour presentation on Sot-A and the new pipelining thats trying to be approved. I'm getting closer to graduating and moving on to Goodfellow and Airborne and I'm wondering if it has been approved and if anyone knows the new training steps for IET soldiers. Anything would help. Thanks.


 
You're telling me that somebody came to DLI, conducted an hour long presentation on SOT-A and the pipeline but failed to mention how to take the steps to become one?



Williams512 said:


> ^^^ dang my bad. will do.


 
This is not Facebook and people here are not your "BOYZ." Since you are at DLI I'm going to assume you know how to utilize proper grammar and can come across as slightly professional.

Why do you want to be a SOT-A?


----------



## Williams512 (Sep 26, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> You're telling me that somebody came to DLI, conducted an hour long presentation on SOT-A and the pipeline but failed to mention how to take the steps to become one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What I said was he talked about SOT-A and the pipelining TRYING to get approved, which means its not, and the steps to take will not necessarily be the same between the change. What I am looking for is to see if it changed and if so, what are the steps, and training to be excpected. He did say something about Ranger School becoming something of a requirement, if im not mistaken.

As for why I want to be a SOT-A I have many reasons. My cousin retired as a Green Beret and talks about the special ops entity as a whole as being one of his best experiences. As for my personal reasons, from what I was told by SFC conducting the presentation, SoT-A is in need, and its a job with not a lot of spots. I joined the Army to be the best at what I do, and I am looking to be one of the best of the few hundred SoT-As there are. I have great respect for Special Forces and would like to be the best asset I can be to whoever I work with.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 26, 2012)

Williams512 said:


> *What I said was he talked about SOT-A and the pipelining TRYING to get approved, which means its not,* and the steps to take will not necessarily be the same between the change. What I am looking for is to see if it changed and if so, what are the steps, and training to be excpected. He did say something about Ranger School becoming something of a requirement, if im not mistaken.
> 
> As for why I want to be a SOT-A I have many reasons. My cousin retired as a Green Beret and talks about the special ops entity as a whole as being one of his best experiences. As for my personal reasons, from what I was told by SFC conducting the presentation, SoT-A is in need, and its a job with not a lot of spots. I joined the Army to be the best at what I do, and I am looking to be one of the best of the few hundred SoT-As there are. I have great respect for Special Forces and would like to be the best asset I can be to whoever I work with.


 
Listen slick, I am very well aware of what you said. Did you pay attention to what I asked? During this brief it was not mentioned how one could become a SOT-A? It never entered your mind to ask? I am also quite aware as to what stage the pipeline is in it's development.

I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Whether the pipeline is up and running by the time you finish GF it's not going to matter. You will be informed by the recruiters or cadre members if SOT-A is recruiting...pipeline or not. You do not need to worry about what the training entails. You need to worry about passing your DLPT, keeping your clearance and PT squared away and not failing at GF.

You say your cousin was a SF soldier. I would hope that some of him rubbed off on you and your SA would be a little better. SF is a very small community, SOT-A even more so.

You are speaking to people that could have a hand in your future, as Tm Sgts....or cadre.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> You are speaking to people that could have a hand in your future, as Tm Sgts....or cadre.


 
I was going to say something along these lines, but I figured I'd let SOT-As handle SOT-A business, however for Mr. Williams' edification I think it bears repeating.

I mean, I can think of 3 SOT-A's on this board off the top of my head and I'm sure there are others. Williams512, you are seeking to join a small community.


----------



## Williams512 (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing that was said was that while at GF we need to talk to the cadre and they will start the process. I guess what I was looking for was more knowledge on the training path and the time spent in training, for no other reason than I have people that would like to know timeframes, (for moves and other such things).

Only thing I need to improve on then, from what it sounds like, is my PT. Not _quite_ at a 300 yet.

As for my SA, forgive me for being a little vague and as you put it "slick." My cousin did rub off on me, maybe his attitude a little too much. I do know my audience and did need a punch in the mouth, so thanks for your last statement.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 26, 2012)

Williams512 said:


> The only thing that was said was that while at GF we need to talk to the cadre and they will start the process. I guess what I was looking for was more knowledge on the training path and the time spent in training, for no other reason than I have people that would like to know timeframes, (for moves and other such things).
> 
> Only thing I need to improve on then, from what it sounds like, is my PT. Not _quite_ at a 300 yet.
> 
> As for my SA, forgive me for being a little vague and as you put it "slick." My cousin did rub off on me, maybe his attitude a little too much. I do know my audience and did need a punch in the mouth, so thanks for your last statement.


 
Your cousin can have an attitude if he wants, you have been in the Army for 10 days....

Focus on passing your DLPT. Your family is just going to have to wait. They will know when you do, it sucks but this is the way it is. One thing is that you have not graduated DLI yet. You haevn't even finished GF. You are not slotted for a SOT-A or a slot in the pipeline nor indoc. Too many variables and you are trying to find the 300m target when you should be concentrating on the 25m target, passing the DLPT.

This convo and whatever questions you have can continue in the mentor section. I have offered my services there as a SOT-A mentor.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> This convo and whatever questions you have can continue in the mentor section. I have offered my services there as a SOT-A mentor.


 

Agreed.

Closed.


----------

